# TiVo Bolt OTA with 3TB Drive and Lifetime



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I recently moved away from TiVo. I had just gotten one of the new TiVo Bolt OTA's and upgraded it with a 3TB drive. It was only used for about a month before I disconnected it.

New TiVo BOLT OTA 3TB DVR W/ LIFETIME SERVICE TCD849000VO (Replaces Roamio Vox) | eBay

I also have two TiVo Minis that aren't currently on eBay yet.


----------



## lynnalexandra (Apr 27, 2009)

Is this only for OTA, or does it also take a cable card?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

lynnalexandra said:


> Is this only for OTA, or does it also take a cable card?


OTA only


----------

